# Головная боль от переутомления. Посоветуйте хорошее обезболивающее



## Morgananna (3 Сен 2021)

Голова может болеть после переутомления, как быть?


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2021)

@Morgananna, Анна, здравствуйте!
Расскажите, пожалуйста, более подробно о своём самочувствии.
Причина переутомления устранена, а боли остались?
Есть ли у Вас возможность обратиться к врачу очно?


----------

